# Catsip



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you guys used this before? My 13 year old cat wasn't drinking much water, so I checked it out. It only has three ingredients: lowfat milk, lactase enzyme, and taurine. Seems simple to me and she seems to love it, I'm just happy she's hydrating. 

Thoughts?


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

I gave it to an orphan kitten that was loaded with coccidia and very dehydrated. He wasn't drinking much on his own and I gave it to him with a syringe, he seemed to like it and it helped get more than just water into him.


----------

